# Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen



## DerZar1 (1. Dezember 2015)

Hi zusammen,
Ich suche neue Deadbait-Ruten und bin nun auf die Fox Predator Deadbait Ruten gestoßen.Kosten ungefähr 100 pro Stück.Kennt die wer? Bin etwas misstrauisch,weil 100 Euro für Fox-Ruten nicht so teuer ist.
Falls ihr andere Deadbait-Ruten fischt,immer her mit den Erfahrungen.
Die Ruten sollen auf jeden Fall 3,60 lang sein,preislich bis 150 Euro/Rute.Wurfgewicht wahrscheinlich 2,75 lbs.
Beste Grüße

Nils


----------



## Fischer1991 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Servus,
darf ich vorstellen. Eine der besten deadbaitruten für Zander und Hecht.
Einfach geniale Aktion und nicht zu hart.

http://www.angelplatz.de/--ad0375?referer=froogle&gclid=CIS_5Y69u8kCFcHNGwodMs0DrQ


----------



## Alex.k (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Deadbait-Rute? Wir haben auch in Deutschland einen Namen dafür: Köderfischrute. 

Kaufe dir eine ordentliche Karpfenrute. Damit schlägst du gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Man braucht keine extra Grundrute oder Hecht-Zander Rute für Köderfisch.

Länge: 3.20m-3.60m
Testkurve: 3-3.25lb

Grüße.


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Würde auch 3 bis 3,25 lbs empfehlen - dann sind bei Bedarf auch große Köfis plus ordentlich Grundblei wurfmäßig drin und nicht nur 15-cm-Spielzeug an Popel-Posen. 

Mit 2,5 oder 2,75 lbs wird's da je nach Köfi, Bebleiung und Rutencharakteristik evtl. schon eng.

Ich verwende zwei DAM Calyber Deadbait Pike in 3,60 m mit 3 lbs (gibt's schon ne Weile lang nicht mehr, wurden eingestellt) mit sehr großer Zufriedenheit.

Eine gute Karpfenrute mit erwähnter Testkurve tut's aber zweifellos auch sehr gut.

Hauptsache, das Teil fällt zwecks Köfi-Werfen nicht allzu hart aus. Zu lasch sollte es zwecks Aktiv-Anschlag aber dann auch nicht sein.

Also irgendwie ein Mittelding - was meine Calybers einwandfrei sind, drum mag ich die nach wie vor so gern.


----------



## Fischer1991 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

3lbs zum köfi angeln???
3,25lbs oO
Na dann... viel spaß damit.


----------



## DerZar1 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Ich fische bereits Karpfenruten in 2,75 lbs (Ultimate  Bionic).Das WG passt für meine Bedingungen,nur ist mir die Spitze zu steif,so dass die Köfis zu schnell ausschlitzen.Von daher sollen ein paar neue Ruten her (mir geht der englische hunting/Warrior-scheiss auch derbe auf die Nerven) aber die Ruten heißen nun mal so...


----------



## Fischer1991 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Wie gesagt, die 2lbs rute von daiwa ist perfekt dafür. 
Bin begeistert davon!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*



Fischer1991 schrieb:


> 3lbs zum köfi angeln???
> 3,25lbs oO
> Na dann... viel spaß damit.



Nicht nur auf die nackte TC Angabe "schielen",die Gesamtaktion der Rute entscheidet[emoji6]


----------



## Revilo62 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass wenn Du Köderfische meinst, dann auch deutlich über die fingerlange Plötze hinaus, z.B. auch 
Makrele, Hering, Köfis 20 cm +
Wenn Deine Köder in diesem Spektrum liegen kommst Du kaum um eine Rute der 2,75/3 lbs-Klasse drumrum.
Was zeichnet eine klassische Deadbaitrute aus, eine semiparabolische Aktion mit feinfühliger Spitze und knallhartem Rückrad.
Die feinfühlige Spitze zum Verhindern des Ausschlitzens beim Wurf und das Rückrad, um beim Drill Paroli bieten zu können.
Das können Karpfenruten, aber nicht jede. Diemeisten Anbieter haben ihre Ruten zum Weitwerfen konzipiert, also eher Bretter, die Ruten die Du brauchst sind eher Konzepte der 90 er .
Ich kenne die BIONIC, glaube aber, dass Du das Nachfolgemodell hast, Blankfarbe schwarz, es gab ein Vorgängermodell, die war rubinrot, hatte einen gewebten Blank und hatte genau die Eigenschaften, die Du suchst.
Wenn Du eine Rute nach klassisch englischem Stil haben willst, so mit Vollkorkgriff und eben dieser Aktion, dann würde ich 
zu einer *Drennan Pike 3,00 lb oder Drennan Pikeflex 2,75 lb *raten, zwar um die 170 € aber ihren Preis wert.
Die 2lb-Rute, die hier so angepriesen wird, wäre mit persönlich zu schwach auf der Brust, käme vielleicht fürs Zanderfischen in Betracht, aber da angle ich, wenns mit kleinen Köfis losgeht eine 1,75 lb Rute.
Ansonsten musst Du auch nicht den Krieger vom Fuchs nehmen, da gibt es auch eine Predator Deadbait, ist aber eine 
10" Rute.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## DerZar1 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Erstmal fette Probs nach Berlin für den langen Beitrag!
Ich nutze genau die von dir beschriebenen rubinroten Bionics,sind mir aber in der Spitze zu hart.Problem bei mir ist,dass ich nur sehr kleine Händler in meiner Nähe habe,die alle nur ihre Hausmarke führen und ich mir dementsprechend kaum Ruten live und in Farbe angucken kann um die mal mit meinen zu vergleichen (schon garkeine spezialruten),ist fast alles cormoran,Shakespeare und so die Abteilung.
Werd wohl Anfang Januar mal nach Duisburg auf die Messe und da mal alles live antatschen...
Die Predator die du nennst gibt es auch in 12 ft und genau bei der würde mich interessieren,ob jmd zu der was sagen kann


----------



## Revilo62 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Alles klar, da gibt es bei der BIONIC in den Längen doch erheblich Aktionsunterschiede, ich habe die 3,25 lb in 13 ft für LongRange-Angeln.
Wenn Du es nicht solange aushalten solltest, dann kannst Du doch mal Bode kontaktieren oder bittest mal Asphaltmonster.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*



> 3lbs zum köfi angeln???
> 3,25lbs oO
> Na dann... viel spaß damit.


Werfe mal nen 20cm+ und noch dazu 60 bis 80 g Grundblei (z. B. am Ledger Stem). Da brauchst Du das mindestens, um überhaupt Spaß haben zu können.

Für richtige Monsterbrocken um die 30 cm plus Blei werden ggf. sogar 3,5 bis 5 lbs oder ne leichtere Wallerrute erforderlich (z. B. ein Waller-Pellet-Stock in 3,60 m mit ca. 300 oder 350 g WG).

2 lbs sind was für niedliche Zander- oder Aal-Köfis, aber nicht für echte Hechtkaliber.


----------



## Fischer1991 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Ich rede hier vom Zanderangeln.

Das ich für 30cm köfis mit 80 gr grundblei a wallerrute brauche ist mir auch klar! Die frage ist immer für was brauch ich eine köderfischrute.


----------



## Revilo62 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

No Prob, aber dann solltest Du es auch hinterfragen oder die Bestimmung Deines Setups definieren.
Klassisch Deadbaitruten im engl. Sinn sind Hechtruten, denn mit Zander und Aal haben es die Briten nicht so.
Und von Wallerruten sind wir noch ein Ende entfernt.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## sasa (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Hi,
 hab die hier im Einsatz, bin ganz zufrieden mit der Rute (3lbs).
http://www.bac-shop.de/greys-prowla...tml?xploidID=fd2e632caff655636c3b0f3bdc926f43
 Bei kleineren Köderfischen nehme ich meine Fox Horizin 2,75 lbs, hat ne weich Spitze da schlitzen die Köderfische nicht aus.
 Hier steht auch noch was zu diesem Thema:
http://www.pike-swat.de/unsere ruten.htm


----------



## chris760819 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Nabend allerseits.
Ich war vor kurzem auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Paar Ruten zum schweren Köfifischen auf Hecht. Meine alten D.A.M. New Dimensions Dead Pike aus den 90er Jahren sind zwar nicht totzukriegen aber irgendwie wollte ich mal was Neues. |rolleyes
Bin dann aufgrund der super Kritiken in englischen Angelforen bei der Greys Prowla Platinum 12 Ft, 3 lbs hängengeblieben. Was soll ich sagen. Eine klasse Rute. Spitze weicher um die Köfis an den Platz zu bekommen. Dazu ein Rückgrat mit richtig Bums. Das soll jetzt keine Werbung sein  aber bei der Angelzentrale Herrieden gibts die derzeit für 129 Euro. Zu dem Preis ne klare Kaufempfehlung:m


----------



## DerZar1 (3. Dezember 2015)

chris760819 schrieb:


> Nabend allerseits.
> Ich war vor kurzem auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Paar Ruten zum schweren Köfifischen auf Hecht. Meine alten D.A.M. New Dimensions Dead Pike aus den 90er Jahren sind zwar nicht totzukriegen aber irgendwie wollte ich mal was Neues. |rolleyes
> Bin dann aufgrund der super Kritiken in englischen Angelforen bei der Greys Prowla Platinum 12 Ft, 3 lbs hängengeblieben. Was soll ich sagen. Eine klasse Rute. Spitze weicher um die Köfis an den Platz zu bekommen. Dazu ein Rückgrat mit richtig Bums. Das soll jetzt keine Werbung sein  aber bei der Angelzentrale Herrieden gibts die derzeit für 129 Euro. Zu dem Preis ne klare Kaufempfehlung:m



Ich finde bei herrieden keine Platinum-Rute für 129 Euro.Für den Preis gibt's da nur "Pike" mit 3 lbs.Meinst du die?Scheint allerdings der reguläre Preis zu sein.


----------



## chris760819 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Genau.. wenn Du dir die Fotos anschaust dann ist das genau die Rute die ich auch hab. Die kostet in der Regel ab 160 Euro und geht meist bist an die 200 Euro.. 
An meiner hing noch der alte Preis von 199 Euro dran und dazu noch ein roter Zettel mit dem Sonderangebotspreis. Im Internet wird von denen aber nicht besonders darauf hingewiesen das die derzeit in ner Aktion ist. 
schau mal hier

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....h-ruten/greys-prowla-pike-rod-12ft-300lb.html


----------



## chris760819 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

eine andere Rute die ein Freund von mir fischt und auch derzeit recht günstig zu haben ist, ist die  D.A.M New Dimension Dead Bait. Die ist derzeit bei Fishermans Partner für 109 Euro zu haben. 

Vom Blank her viel viel dünner als meine Greys Prowla aber härter in der Spitze. Mein Kumpel kommt damit super zurecht, mir war sie zu hart. 
Vom Design her und von der Verarbeitung aber wirklich ne tolle Rute

Auch hierzu mal der Link 

https://www.fishermans-partner-shop...uten-New_Demension_Dead_Bait_Pike-233869.html


----------



## Fischer1991 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Puh, von dem preis soweit runtergesetzt ist schon nicht schlecht!
Aber ich muss euch ganz ehrlich sagen...

Ich halte echt nicht davon von irrgendwelchen "deadbait" ruten.
Kauf dir eine karpfenrute, mit 2,75lbs und gut is.

In betracht würde ich dann die fox warrior s ziehen. Die etwas weicher ausfällt!
Wenns bissl straffer sein soll dann die fox warrior es in 2,75 lbs.
Würde ich bevorzugen fürs schwerere Hecht angeln.

@revilo62;

sorry, hast recht. Hätte mich besser hinterfragen sollen!
Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Fischer1991 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Ich benutze übrigens alle beide ruten selber! 
Weis also wovon ich spreche.


----------



## DerZar1 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*



chris760819 schrieb:


> Genau.. wenn Du dir die Fotos anschaust dann ist das genau die Rute die ich auch hab. Die kostet in der Regel ab 160 Euro und geht meist bist an die 200 Euro..
> An meiner hing noch der alte Preis von 199 Euro dran und dazu noch ein roter Zettel mit dem Sonderangebotspreis. Im Internet wird von denen aber nicht besonders darauf hingewiesen das die derzeit in ner Aktion ist.
> schau mal hier
> 
> http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....h-ruten/greys-prowla-pike-rod-12ft-300lb.html



Ich bin deiner Empfehlung gefolgt,zumal das augenscheinlich wirklich die gleichen Ruten sind und es jetzt zusätzlich auch noch einen 30 Euro Gutschein bei Herrieden gibt.Die Hälfte geht zwar für den Versand drauf,aber 244 Euro für 2 von den Ruten scheint trotzdem ein guter Preis zu sein.
Danke nochmal an alle!


----------



## DerZar1 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Achso,vlt noch ne frage: tendiere zu 2 Shimano Baitrunnern Medium xta-Longcast zu den Ruten.Gibts da Einwände?


----------



## chris760819 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Also, rein zufällig fische ich die selben Rollen auf meinen Ruten. :m
Kann die uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Sind natürlich recht schwer. Das nehme ich aber gerne in Kauf.
Sind halt Arbeitstiere und passen somit perfekt zum schweren Hechtfischen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Das wird schon passen - Hauptsache, die Dinger sind ausreichend robust. Gewicht ist quasi sekundär - die Ruten liegen ja sowieso fast die ganze Zeit auf Banksticks oder einem Pod.

Ich persönlich verzichte ganz auf Freilauf und fische zwei Slammer 560 (mit offenem Bügel plus Backbiter-Arm) auf meinen beiden Calybers - muss aber auch nicht ultra weit werfen.


----------



## DerZar1 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Ich benutze jetzt noch die Okuma Powerliner 360,von daher schreckt mich das Gewicht nicht


----------



## chris760819 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Die Powerliner werden hier und in anderen Foren auch ständig empfohlen. Aber gut, mit den Ruten hast Du ja jetzt schon mal eine Entscheidung getroffen. Wäre schön zu hören, ob du damit zufrieden bist.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. August 2018)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Ich hol den Thread mal wieder hoch. Suche auch eine Köderfischrute.
Minimum 3,90 und WG 80-120g. Was könnt ihr da empfehlen?
3,90 weil ich die auch mal am Fluss benutze und die Pose direkt unter der Spitze mittig des Flusses stehen soll.




Danke im Voraus!


----------



## MikeHawk (8. August 2018)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Für deine Minigewässer die billigste Karpfenrute die du finden kannst.

Oder einfach ne Heavy Feeder.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. August 2018)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Is klar. Nur das in meinen Minigewässern auch Hechte von 1,30m schwimmen.


Ich warte mal konstruktive Beiträge ab.


----------



## Xianeli (8. August 2018)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Naja konstruktiv war es halbwegs.

Wenn du eine Karpfenrute hast die nicht gerade ein Besenstiel ist benutze die. Da braucht wirklich nicht extra Deadbait drauf stehen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. August 2018)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Mir Wumpe was da draufsteht, den billigsten Dreck kaufe ich aber sicherlich nicht.
Ich habe keine passende Karpfenrute, sonst würde ich nicht fragen.


----------



## Xianeli (8. August 2018)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Schrieb ich das?  Ich schrieb das du deine Karpfenrute ( sofern vorhanden)  Sehr gut dafür benutzen kannst solange du keinen Besenstiel als Karpfenrute hast. Wenn du lieber Geld ausgeben möchtest für etwas was womöglich schon längst im Schrank steht dann kannst du es auch sagen und nicht grundlos rumpampen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. August 2018)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Nein, Mike schrieb das.


Und nochmal: Hätte ich eine passende Rute, würde ich nicht fragen. Und das man dafür Karpfenruten i.d.R nimmt ist mir auch klar, weil die am ehesten die Länge, das WG und der Belastbarkeit standhalten um nen Köfi vernünftig zu werfen/bzw an den Fluss zu stellen.


----------



## schomi (8. August 2018)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Wie wäre so etwas.

https://www.nordfishing77.at/daiwa-tornado-z-390cm-75-120g-3tlg-7701

gibt es sicherlich auch in Deutschland.

ich habe die in 3,30m und bin sehr zufrieden.

Reinhold


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. August 2018)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Klasse endlich mal ne brauchbare Empfehlung! In 3,90 passt die für mich perfekt. Danke! Ich schau mich mal in diversen Shops um


----------



## funkbolek (8. August 2018)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Ich hab die leichte Version der Tornado gefischt, und sie war für mein Empfinden sehr weich. Kann natürlich bei der schweren Version ganz anders sein.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. August 2018)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Ja dieselbe Rezension hab ich auch bei Amazon für die 55g Version gelesen. Weiß man natürlich jetzt nicht, wie es bei der 120g Version aussieht. Vielleicht kommen ja noch andere Empfehlungen.


----------



## Xianeli (8. August 2018)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Habe ich auch schon paar mal gehört, mehr kann ich zur Tornado allerdings nicht sagen. Muss mal fragen welche Version ein bekannter hat. Vom Papier her liest sich die schwere Version jedenfalls nicht schlecht. Notfalls bestellen und bei nichtgefallen zurück damit 

Da ich erst ( glaube ) 4x mit 2 Karpfenruten mit Köderfisch auf Hecht gefischt habe kann ich leider keine Empfehlung aussprechen. Kann dir nur sagen das es mit 2 Avid Carp Curvex Spaß gemacht hat. Ob es das optimale ist?  Dafür bin ich viel zu unerfahren. Aufgeschlitzt ist kein Köderfisch und Hechte haben Spaß dran gemacht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. August 2018)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Die hab ich grad mal ins Auge gefasst 



https://www.angelplatz.de/daiwa-emcast-carp-3-90m-3-5-lbs--ad0725
https://www.angelplatz.de/daiwa-regal-carp-3-90m-3-5lbs-3sec--ad0882


----------



## Xianeli (8. August 2018)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Habe 2 emcast Ruten ( allerdings die 3 meter in 2 lb)  Der letzte Karpfen darauf war 84cm und hat Laune gemacht. Die Stalker Ruten sind allerdings semi-parabol. Sollte die angegebene Spitzenaktion stimmen gebe ich eine klare Kaufempfehlung !! Sind wirklich tolle Ruten die emcast. Gewöhnungsbedürftig ist nur der Griff, denn der ist nicht vorhanden ^^ hast halt wirklich nur Blank


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. August 2018)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Ich glaub das mit dem Blank ist so Karpfenruten typisch 
Glaube nicht, dass mich das stören würde. Also wenn du die gut findest wäre das doch ne Wahl


----------



## Xianeli (8. August 2018)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Also ich bin von meinem Pärchen begeistert. 

Und mit dem Griff.. Naja normal hast du ja Kork oder Duplom. Hier einfach garnichts. Hatte ich in der Art vorher nie gesehen ^^ aber mich stört es nicht. Im Gegenteil. Beim letzten mal hat jemand die schlanken Ruten bewundert und meinte das die sicherlich ne ordentliche Stange Geld gekostet haben


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. August 2018)

*AW: Deadbait-Ruten Erfahrungen*

Ja ich find die machen optisch auch echt was her.
Ich denke es wird dann die Emcast


----------

